# Promise SATAII 150 TX4 + ATAPI -> kernel panic [Solved!]

## wippie

Bought a Promise SATAII 150 TX4 card to support my Plextor PX-716SA, cause my Via chipset on my motherboard didn't.

Added kernel support for SCSI->Promise SATA TX2/TX4 in gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r9 and my sata harddrive worked just fine (dont know about the NCQ support doh), 

but after adding ATAPI to libata every boot causes a kernel panic! 

what to do?? any patch available?

everything runs in windoze..  :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by wippie on Sun May 20, 2007 4:49 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## wippie

tried the 2.6.11-libata-dev1.patch and the result of that:

gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r9 unpatched:

 stable, promise controller detected, harddrive works, plextor dvd not detected

gentoo-sources-2.6.11-r9 patched (with some complains):

 kernel panic at boot.

vanilla-sources-2.6.11.10 patched (without complains):

 kernel panic at boot, same as gentoo-sources.

gaah. :Crying or Very sad: 

update:

nitro-sources-2.6.12-rc2

 kernel panic at boot, same as gentoo-sources

----------

## wippie

:bump:

----------

## wippie

managed to capture the kernel panic using a null modem and minicom on another machine.

here is the result from booting the vanilla-sources-2.6.12-rc6, unpatched and untouched.

note that without the plextor dvd connected, it will boot perfectly  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> Linux version 2.6.12-rc6-nitromethan (root@nitromethan) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 Fri Jun 10 17:14:11 CEST 2005
> 
> BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
> 
>  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d400 (usable)
> ...

 

i also got a capture of gentoo-sources, patched as described above. it looked quite simular so i just didn't post it now.

----------

## wippie

[kernel]/drivers/scsi/sata_promise.c :

```

static int pdc_qc_issue_prot(struct ata_queued_cmd *qc)

{

   switch (qc->tf.protocol) {

   case ATA_PROT_DMA:

   case ATA_PROT_NODATA:

      pdc_packet_start(qc);

      return 0;

   case ATA_PROT_ATAPI_DMA:

      BUG();       //  <--line 472..

      break;

   default:

      break;

   }

   return ata_qc_issue_prot(qc);

}
```

guess the Promise driver is incomplete then.. :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## bcurry

 *wippie wrote:*   

> [kernel]/drivers/scsi/sata_promise.c :
> 
> ```
> 
> static int pdc_qc_issue_prot(struct ata_queued_cmd *qc)
> ...

 

I get this exact same error.

I have an ABIT NF-7S Ver 1.2 and a SIL SATA controller.

I was updating to the 2.6.11-r11 (and r-9) gentoo-sources and it borked me.  I decided to just do a complete 2005.0 install (I hadn't done an install since the first one 2 years ago).

Have you figured it out yet?

----------

## wippie

some googling about the Promise controller..

http://lwn.net/Articles/123324/ (old libata patch)

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING DANGER WARNING:  Some drivers such as sata_promise and ahci have 
> 
> not yet been updated to support ATAPI.

 

SATA driver status page at Jeff Garzik (as far as i understand, the guy who writes sata drivers to linux)

http://linux.yyz.us/sata/sata-status.html

http://linux.yyz.us/sata/software-status.html#atapi

 *Quote:*   

> ATAPI support
> 
> Soon. ATAPI support is needed for DVD/CD support, tape and floppy support. libata has had basic ATAPI support for several months, but there are still some fundamental problems that remain: some ATAPI devices throw interrupts around CDB write time, and on SATA, transfers must be added to the next dword boundary. Once these few items have been taken care of, ATAPI support will be turned on in libata.
> 
> (updated April 15, 2005)

 

Jeff Garzik's linux RSS feed:

http://linux.yyz.us/rss/articles.xml

And no, i don't have any solution to this, so when i need to access any optical medium i need to reboot to windoze  :Crying or Very sad: 

but don't think a reinstallation of gentoo would solve anything for you. if you have kept the portage synced and the system updated, you would have the same system now as if you reinstalled to 2005.0..

----------

## bcurry

I didn't have time to keep my machine down while I researched this particular issue.  I've loaded Mandriva 2005 LE.  I used MDK before switching to Gentoo.  I'll miss Portage...but Mandriva is a decent alternative.

I'll try to keep an eye on this thread to see when I'll be able to load Gentoo with 2.6.11 later.

Ciao!

Bruce

----------

## wippie

will dig in to the sata/atapi spec's on my spare time to see if there's something to be done..

i'm not really used to write drivers (i'm more into the hardware/electronic stuff), but just take a peek wouldn't hurt i guess.

news from me, or from garzik's web page, will be posted here.

----------

## bcurry

Danke!

----------

## Anarconda

I have exactly same problem. My hardware SATAII 150 TX2 card on VIA chipset and Plextor 716sa .

I don't want to install Windows only for have access to Plextor 716sa  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## wippie

updated: gentoo-2.6.12-r4

this kernel boot without kernel panic, like previous gentoo kernels.

and still no support for promise+ATAPI, likte previous gentoo kernels.

not too suprising doh, cuz there's still no news about those drivers.. :Sad: 

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r4-nitromethan (root@nitromethan) (gcc version 3.3.5-20050130 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5.20050130-r1, ssp-3.3.5.20050130-1, pie-8.7.7.1)) #3 Sun Jul 17 13:11:02 CEST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009d400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009d400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fffb000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fffb000 - 000000003ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffff000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 262139

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32763 pages, LIFO batch:15

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f5e30

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   A7V600   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffb000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   A7V600   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffb0b2

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   A7V600   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffb030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   A7V600   0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x3fffb058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS A7V600   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 console=tty0 console=ttyS1,38400n8

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2101.078 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1034044k/1048556k available (3135k kernel code, 13736k reserved, 1164k data, 172k init, 131052k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4136.96 BogoMIPS (lpj=2068480)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 3000+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1970, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12) *15, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe800-0xe81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: ioport range 0x370-0x375 has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1121605986.180:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

inotify device minor=63

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Initializing Cryptographic API

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

pktcdvd: v0.2.0a 2004-07-14 Jens Axboe (axboe@suse.de) and petero2@telia.com

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:09.0 (0014 -> 0017)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: 3Com Gigabit LOM (3C940)

      PrefPort:A  RlmtMode:Check Link State

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:0f.1, from 14 to 10

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt8237 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:0f.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x9000-0x9007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x9008-0x900f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

libata version 1.11 loaded.

sata_promise version 1.01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8804200 ctl 0xF8804238 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8804280 ctl 0xF88042B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8804300 ctl 0xF8804338 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xF8804380 ctl 0xF88043B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 11

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7d01 84:4023 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4023 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: lba48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:101f

ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata2(0): applying bridge limits

ata2: dev 0 configured for UDMA/66

scsi1 : sata_promise

ata3: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi2 : sata_promise

ata4: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi3 : sata_promise

  Vendor: ATA       Model: ST3250823AS       Rev: 3.01

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

sata_via version 1.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

sata_via(0000:00:0f.0): routed to hard irq line 10

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xB000 ctl 0xA802 bmdma 0x9800 irq 10

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xA400 ctl 0xA002 bmdma 0x9808 irq 10

ata5: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi4 : sata_via

ata6: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi5 : sata_via

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usbmon: debugs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.4[C] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 11, io mem 0xda000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 10, io base 0x00008800

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#2)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 10, io base 0x00008400

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] BIOS reported IRQ 0, using IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 9

PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#3)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 9, io base 0x00008000

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.3, from 0 to 9

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (#4)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 9, io base 0x00007800

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.9rc2  (Thu Mar 24 10:33:39 2005 UTC).

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0e.0 (0004 -> 0005)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 1 or 2 [Unknown]

ALSA device list:

  #0: Audigy 1 or 2 [Unknown] (rev.3, serial:0x511102) at 0xb800, irq 9

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices: 

PCI0 PCI1 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB3 SU20 MC97 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Adding 1004052k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 5

eth0: network connection up using port A

    speed:           100

    autonegotiation: yes

    duplex mode:     full

    flowctrl:        symmetric

    irq moderation:  disabled

    scatter-gather:  enabled
```

at least it boots without panic, so you could update your old kernel to this one if you want to. the dvd is just ignored when detected.

 *Quote:*   

> scsi0 : sata_promise
> 
> ata2: dev 0 cfg 49:0f00 82:0000 83:0000 84:0000 85:0000 86:0000 87:0000 88:101f
> 
> ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/66
> ...

 

----------

## wippie

copy&paste from the 2.6.14 kernel changelog (vanilla)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> commit c1389503710ef4b4e5d21bea284afde19e9619cf
> 
> Author: Tejun Heo <htejun@gmail.com>
> ...

 

----------

## Anarconda

Thank you.

----------

## wippie

Just tried the gentoo-sources-2.6.15-r1 as it got marked as stable.

There is now a kernel parameter to set if you wish SATA+ATAPI support.

Simply add

```
libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

in the kernel line in grub/lilo/whatever.

So for example, in grub it would look like

```
kernel /kernel-2.6.15-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 udev libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

In my case, due to (still) incomplete ATAPI support in the sata_promise driver, dmesg outputs *Quote:*   

> scsi3 : sata_promise
> 
> ata1(0): WARNING: ATAPI is not supported with this driver, device ignored.

 

9 months, and still i have no cd/dvd support in my gentoo installation. too sad  :Crying or Very sad: 

at least this gives an end to any kernel panic and with that kernel parameter, it will be much easier to test new drivers..

Any updates about this will be found on Jeff Garzik's Linux SATA pages

----------

## wippie

Finally solved!

All linux kernel flavors that is based on vanilla 2.6.21 or above contains the sata_promise driver with support for ATAPI.  Now my Plextor DVD-RW/SATA works perfectly with my Promise TX4.

from dmesg:

```
scsi0 : sata_promise

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/66

ata1.00: applying bridge limits

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/66

...

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-716A   1.10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

```

It took about two years but hey, it works!

And now, byebye windoze!  :Laughing: 

Lots of thanks Jeff!!

----------

